# South Wales, new owner



## mick_tt (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi to everyone ,picked up my TT this week. 

Trouble already though, when i looked at the car, (180 quattro), the engine management light was on. The dealer said no problem they would ge it sorted before delivery. This morning it came on again, does this sound like they have just cleared/reset the fault only for it to return ? 

Mick


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Light could be due to a number of issues ie MAF, coilpack, so unless having specific faults the best bet is to vagcom it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mick_tt said:


> Hi to everyone ,picked up my TT this week.
> 
> Trouble already though, when i looked at the car, (180 quattro), the engine management light was on. The dealer said no problem they would ge it sorted before delivery. This morning it came on again, does this sound like they have just cleared/reset the fault only for it to return ?
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick and welcome to the forum  ,
where in South Wales are you ?

Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome as already stated you will need vag com to check out the problem when you get it sorted dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## mick_tt (Oct 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> mick_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to everyone ,picked up my TT this week.
> ...


Hi Mark, im in Rogerstone

Mick


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mick_tt said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > mick_tt said:
> ...


Hi Mick,
just up the road then  , there's a few of us around the Newport area , hope to see you at a local meet somtime 8)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Mick,

Good to see another South Walian here


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Good to see another South Walian here


Hi Martin ,
seen you driving through the village a week or so ago , car was looking good

Mark


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Mark,

I keep seeing a really nice modded TTC in the carpark of the bedshop - have I asked you before if that is yours?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I keep seeing a really nice modded TTC in the carpark of the bedshop - have I asked you before if that is yours?


No not mine ,
i have seen it though , nice and clean looking on big wheels

we have moved down onto Broadwalk now , my TT's generally in the drive  
Mark


----------



## mick_tt (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome,hope to meet some of you soon,

Dealer is going to check out my engine light tomorrow so hopefully i'll get it sorted ?

Mick


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Was filming in the uni today & went past your house Mark - nice pad & car was looking good in the drive 

I was also talking to Steve Thomas (IFA) about you on Monday, small world eh?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Was filming in the uni today & went past your house Mark - nice pad & car was looking good in the drive
> 
> I was also talking to Steve Thomas (IFA) about you on Monday, small world eh?


 Small word


----------

